# west virginia



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

good luck saturday to you if you are from west virginia .. and anyone else going but its west virginias first day


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

gud luck


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Ill be hunting Kanawha County Sat-Tue then hunting Jackson County for a few days. Good luck to you as well


rage1 said:


> good luck saturday to you if you are from west virginia .. and anyone else going but its west virginias first day


----------

